# Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?



## Pixelschreck (12. Oktober 2005)

Moin moin !
Mit den guten Angelstellen an der Mc.Pom - Küste kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus ;+ . 
Am Freitag (14.10.05) sind wir in Wismar und wollten anschließend Brandungs-/Brückenangeln. Hat Jemand 'nen Tip wo gute Stellen sind |kopfkrat ? 

Petri Heil 
Jens


----------



## sundeule (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Direkt in/ um Wismar ist mit Brandungsangeln nix zu holen.
Nach Westen: Boltenhagen (kenne ich nicht aus eigener Erfahrung)
Nach Osten: Rerik und Kühlungsborn (von steinig bis sandig verschiedene Strandtypen und zum Teil schon recht ordentliche Tiefen in Wurfweite)
Von Wismar fahren Kutter auf Dorsch.


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Danke für den Tipp. Und wie sieht es in Hohen Wieschendorf aus? Auf der Karte ist dort ne Seebrücke zu sehen und das Huk macht so von weitem auch nen guten Eindruck. Kann dazu Jemand was sagen?


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Hi Jens,

Hohen Wieschendorf kenn ich zwar nicht , aber am Freitag werd ich sehr warscheinlich in Rerik sein.Wenn das Wetter besser , sprich "schlechter" wird....................


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Na vieleicht sieht man sich ja da.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Hallo Jens

Du meinst die Kartoffelmole im Wohlenberger Wiek.
Ansonsten ist dort eine sehr flache Sandküste. Gut für Flundern, aber man muß sehr weit hinaus waten.
Gut gefangen wird zur Zeit wieder in Boltenhagen. Entweder von der Seebrücke aus oder noch besser links daneben vor dem Anfang der Steilküste bei Redewisch.
Gruß Rudi


----------



## AKor74 (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

genau, Seebrücke Boltenhagen oder ab Steilküste Redewisch. Kartoffelsteg unch Bucht ist alles zu flach aber Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## sundeule (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Hohenwieschendorf ist zur Hornizeit gut.
Flundern werden gefangen aber es gibt auch tote tage. Kein Dorsch.
Fahr lieber nach Boltenhagen oder Richtung Rerik!


----------



## Pixelschreck (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

hab gerade seewetter gelesen : Freitag  5 abflauend von nw - n spricht wohl für Rerik. Ist da dann bischen auflandig.


----------



## Ostseestipper (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*

Hallo Pixelschreck!
In Hohen Wieschendorf ist keine Seebrücke, sondern ein alter Anleger. Zum Brandungsangeln normalerweise nicht zu empfehlen#d , weíl er schon zu weit in der Wismarbucht liegt. Würde an Deiner Stelle auch Rerik/Meeschendorf bevorzugen.|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Wo kann man gut... (Nähe Wismar)?*



> Freitag 5 abflauend von nw - n spricht wohl für Rerik


Wenn das wirklich eintrifft , werd ich dort sein.Mal sehn........................


----------

